# Diesel fuel tank painting



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

7 yr old tank. Rusted.need prep and product suggestions. I have a few ideas but figured I'd throw it into the pool of experience and see what you guys come up with...

I think the coating failed prematurely (compared to their other tank which is 17 years old and cleaned up perfectly with just a pressurewashing,no coating failure at all) due to changes in epa regs in the last 10 years.
Anyway, I was thinking corroseal? Ppg Dtm primer and pitttech finish...throw a few coats on and plan on just doing maintenance touchups as regs will continue to strengthen and that maintenance will likely be less expensive overall than using a stronger coating that may only last 5-6 years then need a full prep (possible prime for adhesion) and repaint...
What are your experiences and thoughts? I was also considering a single component epoxy? But unsure of the maintenance down the road as its not a product I use much of. 
Also, I'm a tad concerned about it being full of diesel , power tools (for prep)just seem like a bad idea. Anything else I should be concerned about?
Also, the muffler needs to be painted. I figured high temp bomb cans of flat black would suffice...got a better product suggestion?


----------



## 7.31psd (Feb 9, 2016)

For an experiment, start a little fire in your backyard. Take some diesel from a gas station and poor it on the fire with a cup or whatever. It will put the fire out. Diesel flash point is more like oil then gas. Really try it. So that might help with ideas on what to do for prep.

Why not clean and degrease the tank and throw some automotive paint on it if you have the setup to do so.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The suspicion is that the original coating is failing much like automotive coatings of the same age range for the same reasons.. the only other explanation I can think of is if the tank is not sealed on the inside and diesel is leeching through pushing the coating off??? Very far fetched and pretty unlikely i think.. These are pics that were sent to me. I have yet to see it in person...

I'm meeting with our ppg rep next week and will bounce it off him. I just figured I'd post it here in the hopes that someone's experience would be useful...


----------



## 7.31psd (Feb 9, 2016)

I can almost guarantee you it's not leeching through. Diesel is not really hard on surfaces. Cleans good and breaks down glues and such. I bet if you take some dawn and warm water to it it would clean really easily. I think the diesel has damaged the uv protection in the top coat. Look for products used in commercial applications with methanol and such. 

Allot of guys/gals on here have more knowledge in their left toe then me in paint products. But DIESEL, I'm a compression ignition addict.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Corroseal and waterborne don't get along.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've done a few of these.

Typically, I pressure wash (and degrease if necessary). Scrape back the loose stuff. Watch for deep rust that has created rust scale and may be concealing a pin hole. Wire brush rusted bare steel. Blowdown, wash down, users choice. Apply a rust tolerant epoxy like Devoe Bar rust, or PPG Pitt Guard to name a couple. Top coat with two component polyurethane, (if there is a concern of hydrocarbon contact), or Pitt Tech Plus for strictly UV protection and aesthetics...and cost.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

that was exactly the info I was hoping for. Ty CA!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

So the epoxy is the primer...DBR 235 and 235v look like good ideas?they're both 2 part, right? What is your preference and why? And what is the prep between that coating and the final coating (s) scuff and go?

Also, what is the life expectancy generally speaking? Any maintenance requirements or suggestions?

Thanks again for the insight, I'm fairly new to the industrial side of things...and their super products.lol

Last question (for now anyway) got a product suggestion for that black muffler?


----------

